# Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !



## kerasounta (12. Januar 2012)

hi Leute ! bin jetzt seit 3 Tagen an der Brandung in Dänemark 
und habe 4 Ruten und 3 rollen getestet..

Vercelli Ultima Spyra G2 -Shimano Aeocast Surf BXG -Shakespeare Blue Metal Extreme Beachcaster

shimano Ultegra XSB 10000 - Daiwa Emblem Pro 4500 - Fox Stratos 12000 MAG

Habe alle Rollen und Ruten mal kombiniert.... 2 Rollen mit Keulenschnur und die Fox mit Brandungsschnur und Schlagschnur..

Die beste Rute mit Abstand ist die vercelli ..ist absolut zu empfehlen für weite Würfe.. Eine Rute für extreme Weiten und saubere Würfe...

Die Shimano Aerocast Surf BXG war eigentlich mein Favorit doch die Rute hat mich etwas enttäuscht...

Die angepriesene Steifigkeit war nicht vorhanden und das maximale wurfgewicht welches mit 225 gr angegeben ist, ist wohl eher zu hoch angesetzt.. die besten Würfe konnte ih mit 125gr und 150 gr machen....
ich denke noch ne Shimano Rute wird es nicht, die P/L ist nicht optimal...

Überrascht bin ich von den Shakespeare Beachcastern, die haben die besten Würfe bei 125 gr. gemacht und sind absolut Spitze verabeitet... im Vergleich zur Shimano würde ich zur Shakespeare griefen wenn auch die Spitze weiher ist...ist der untere Teil sehr steif und maht weitere würfe als die shimano...

Die Daiwa emblem Pro 4500 und Ultegra XSB 10000 nehmen sichn icht viel....
Schwäche bei der Shimano ist bei sehr viel Widerstand das Sie nicht mehr so sauber wickelt auch wenn das Getriebe bombig ist ist die Schnurverlegung nicht perfekt....

Die Daiwa Emblem Pro ist vom Gewicht und Gefühl her die leichtere und zartere Rolle ist bei Würfen und beim Schnureinzug aber min. ebenbürtig ... also denke das diese rollen beide sehr zu empfehlen sind für die Brandung...

Die Fox Stratos hat bei Würfen sehr gute Arbeit verrichtet und die Schnurverlegung istn Tuckn besser als bei den anderen beiden..nur der Schnureinzug mit 82 cm istn bissl knapp für weite Würfe..da rödelt man ganz schön...

Insgesamt war schlechtes Wetter in Dänemark und die ganz großen Würfe wollten mir nicht gelingen..da erster Test und viel zu viel Klamotten und Wind..

Die Evia Hart Verelli Rute ist der Wahnsinn, die Shakespeare Blue Metal Extreme Beachcaster sind Top Ruten für kleines Geld...
Die shimano kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen da ich von einer Rute die über 200 euro liegt im Verkauf etwas mehr Power und geradlinigkeit erwarte habe...

Gruß an alle :vik:

PS: beim nächsten Brandungsangeln werde ih nich 2 weitere Ruten testen... Die Penn Affinity ultimate 4m -2 teilig -- und die Penn OverseasPro Surf


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

Das sind deine persönliche Meinungen zu den Geräten aber es ist kein Test. Gerade bei den Ruten ist das so das fast Jeder einen anderen Wurfstil hat und somit eine andere Meinung zu den Ruten.

Das ne 4500er Daiwa den gleichen Schnureinzug hat wie ne 10000er Shimano kann ich dir nicht glauben. Meine 6000er Daiwas sind langsamer als die 10000er XT`s. 

Trotzdem Danke für deine geschilderten Eindrücke... :m


----------



## Sebastian G (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

moin moin,

meine daiwa emblem pro 5500 hat ein schnureinzug von ca 120cm(von daiwa mit 122 angegeben)!die 5000 ist auch mit 122 angegeben und ich nehme an das die 4500 das auch schafft.die shimano´s liegen bei 102cm.beim "rutentest" hätte mich es schon gewundert wenn die shimano´s bei der spyra mitgehalten hätte,da die vercelli fast 500 okken kostet.da hätte man z.b eine  ultegra zum vergleichen nehmen müssen.
sonst noch viel spaß bein testen,ich find es immer interessant so etwas zu  lesen!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## kerasounta (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

hi erstmal #t

natürlich sind das meine persönlichen eindrücke...

Der Schnureinzug ist natürlich nicht gleich bei den Daiwas und Shimanos.. also von den cm her zumindest...
Beim Schnureinzug meinte ich nicht die cm sondern wie leichtgängig dieRolle an sich ist..

Die  2 Daiwa emblem pro haben 4500 Spulenköpfe druff..die eine ist eine 5500 und die andere eine 4500..so gekauft..
da gibt es aber keine unterschied beim Getriebe...
Schnureinzug bei der Emblem Pro ist mit 122 cm angegeben und bei der xsb Shimano 10000 105 cm.soviel zu schneller oder langsamer.. aber wie gesagt persönlicher eindruck und Spezifikationen varrieren wohl :q

natürlich wird ein shimano Fan eine Aerocast oder andere rute anders sehen..

Ich bin Fan von keiner bestimmten Marke, kannte bis jetzt nur Maver -Trabucco -Bad Bass Tech -Lineaeffe - Balzer -Banax für die Brandung...
Shimano -Shakespeare -Daiwa -Vercelli (Evia Hart) habe ich zum ersten Mal getestet...

Dieser Bericht sollte nur bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen, 
Wenn ich 2 Sheakespeare für 250 euro bekomme und 1 aerocast surf für 250 euro würde ich als Beispiel die Shakespeare Ruten nehmen...denn beim Wurf habe ich keine besondere PErformance gesehen bei gleichem Wurfgewicht 125gr -150gr (Shimano).... und ich habe seit 2004 einige Brandungsruten geworfen und die teureren war nicht immer die besseren .....

Ob Sie am Ende besser für andere ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich versuche neutral zu bleiben und meinen Kauf niht zu rechtfertigen wie manch einer das tut...
Da ist der Hersteller auch nur Nebensache, wenn mir die Shimano bei trockenem Wetter wieder niht gefällt verkaufe ich Sie nach dem Sommer. :m

Wollte auch nicht Recht glauben das die Blue Metal so weit werfen...denn es gibt bereits einige Seiten im Netz wo in Wurfvergleichen die Blue Metal bei 125 gr den Shimano oder anderen namhaften Herstellern in Weite überlegen ist...
Dies kann ich so bestätigen !!!!

Gruß an alle

PS:Wer ne blue Metal kaufen sollte und nicht zufrieden ist kann sich dann bei mir Bedanken #6|wavey::q


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

Ich habe die Daiwa Emblem 4500XT und 6000XT ohne Pro und da liegt wohl der Fehler. Die Beiden Rollen sind nämlich entschieden langsamer als die Shimano Ultegra 10000XT. 
Die 4500 Emblem* Pro* ist ja ne ganz andere Rolle und die kenn ich gar nicht :q Mag sein das die schneller ist als die Ultegra.
Nehme somit alles zurück... dachte die Emblem Pro hätte den Gleichen Schnureinzug wie die Emblem XT. 

Bei dem Emblem XT sind die 4500er und 5000er Spulen gleich (nur tiefer im Kern) und die 5500er sind Gleich mit den 6000ern.
Das scheint ja bei den Emblem Pros auch ganz anders zu sein. 

Bei den Ruten sollte man auch zwischen den alten Shimano Aerocast und den Neueren unterscheiden. Ich hab noch 3 von den Alten und bin damit zufrieden. Werfe damit 200Gramm und ziehe voll durch, gibt aber Bessere!!


----------



## kerasounta (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

Die Shimano Aeroast ist schon ne ordentliche Rute,

klar ist die auch von der verarbeitung und Handling nicht schlecht..

nur im direkten Vergleich tut es eine halb so teure rute wie die Shakespeare Blue metal extreme genau so gut...
zumindest bei meiner Wurftechnik und Wurfkraft

Damit wollte ich die Aerocast Surf nicht schlecht machen, denn sie ist es auf keinen Fall..
wollte damit die Shakespeare Rute loben die hier in der BRD eher unbekannt sind... aber wie versprochen von meinem DEaler aus Berlin tatsächlcih ne geile Rute ist.... und im Bereich bis 125gr wurden mit dieser von einem Team bis vor 1-2 Jahren noch deutsche Meisterschft geworfen im Bereich bis 125 gr.. 

Dann kann sie so schlecht nicht sein...

Die Engländer sind ja noch größere Preisfüchse wie wir.. wenn du versuchst denen nen Beachcaster teuer zu verkaufen und der keine Leistung bringt bekommse den umme Ohren..

Gruß


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Die Shimano Aeroast ist schon ne ordentliche Rute, klar ist die auch von der verarbeitung und Handling nicht schlecht..
> 
> nur im direkten Vergleich tut es eine halb so teure rute wie die Shakespeare Blue metal extreme genau so gut...
> zumindest bei meiner Wurftechnik und Wurfkraft



Ich denke mal du redest von der Neuen :m
Ich hab die Alten ganz in Silber #6


----------



## kerasounta (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du redest von der Neuen :m
> Ich hab die Alten ganz in Silber #6



jo ist die neue Aerocast Surf...

scheinen die alten wohl besser zu sein...

das ist manchmal so, die alten Peitschen bringens manchma besser..

oder wie bei anderen Sachen auch, gelingen einige Modelle Serien nicht so gut...

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## werner m. (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

Hallo Brandungsangler
Betr.: Brandungsrutentests.

Die verschiedenen Beurteilungen über Brandungsruten haben
mich beeindruckt.
Ich möchte mir jetzt eine Rute von Evia Hart, Vercelli Ultima
Spyra G2- oder Shakespeare:Blue Metal Extreme-Extreme kaufen

Ich habe alle Shops durchsucht, leider keine gefunden.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich diese eventuell
kaufen kann.

freundl. werner.m


----------



## degl (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*



werner m. schrieb:


> Hallo Brandungsangler
> Betr.: Brandungsrutentests.
> 
> Die verschiedenen Beurteilungen über Brandungsruten haben
> ...



Zumindest die Vercellischmiede nennt ihre Rute heute anders.........aus der Spyra wurde aktuell die Fiamma....oder so ähnlich

gruß degl


----------



## brandungsteufel (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

Hi,

die wirst du kaum in einem Shop finden. Hier kriegste welche, habe da aber noch nichts bestellt.

http://www.waveinn.com/?action=listado_productos_subfamilia&id_familia=7004&id_subfamilia=7031&tipo=&page=2¶ula=&idioma=ger&id_campana=

Ansonsten schreib mal über den Surfcasting Blog den Dirk an, der kann da sicher was machen.

LG


----------



## Ra.T (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

Hallo...,
Die Shakespear Extreme gibt es noch bei Hengelsport Zuiderduin in Westkapelle.
Habe aber nicht gefragt, wie viele die noch haben.
Preis nur per PN
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

Hallo...,
die Shakespear ist nun verkauft, war die letzte.

Wer sie hat, kann ja mal "Hier rufen".
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (5. August 2015)

*AW: Brandungsruten/Rollen Test !*

Hallo...,
ich noch mal.
Konnte die Shakespear Extreme nun doch noch mal beim Melis in Weskapelle begrabbeln (da stehen noch ca. 5 Stück ), Preis nur per PN.

Aber hallo, echt tolle Ruten, wäre benahe wieder schwach geworden. Hätte ich mir nicht 2 Wochen vorher 2 Spro High Tide gekauft, aber nun ist's zu spät.

Also wer nach Zeeland fährt, der findet dort auch noch welche.
mfg
Ralf


----------

